# Tempting exercise bikes - a bit of fun



## ruby1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm hoping it's okay to post this here. I came across it and thought other female cyclists might enjoy it too...

Contrex - Ma Contrexpérience - 97s - YouTube


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

oh boy, pink bikes. 

I'll stick with my real bike thanks


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I just wanna know if that's Tom Boonen doing the striptease.


----------



## QED (Aug 11, 2011)

This was awesome! I don't mind spin bikes as long as I can also get some real rides in. I have been going to a great spin-yoga class with one of my friends who isn't a cyclist. It has improved my stamina and riding. It has also strengthened my friendship and helped my friend stay consistent about her gym time. 

But if we could be lighting something up like this every once and awhile, how much fun would that be .


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

my mind instantly think "latex condum" when I heard Contrex.
Damnn that commercial was sexually charged, or my mind was being naughty, or both.
give me a bottle of contrex water now


----------

